# Permanent residency based on critical skills



## Emilie res (7 mo ago)

Hi all!

Hopefully you can help me out with this.
I am a belgian currently in SA on a 3 year critical skills work visa as a veterinarian. I would like to apply for permanent residency so I can carry on working in SA, but apparently vetarinarians have been taken of the critical skills list. Will I still be able to apply for permanent residency based on critical skills as I currently have the visa?

Thank you in advance for your help!

Emilie


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Emilie res said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hopefully you can help me out with this.
> I am a belgian currently in SA on a 3 year critical skills work visa as a veterinarian. I would like to apply for permanent residency so I can carry on working in SA, but apparently vetarinarians have been taken of the critical skills list. Will I still be able to apply for permanent residency based on critical skills as I currently have the visa?
> ...


Unfortunately you cant. Had you submitted your PRP application prior to the new list being published, then they would have still adjudicated it based on the old list. But now you can't submit a new PRP application based on the old lost - even if you still have the CSV. My suggestion is to look on the new list for another listed skill closest to what you do. Then ask your employer to change your job title to that.


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi, Alternstively, you can change condition from Critical Skills visa to General Work Visa if you still employed by the same employer. You will need to apply for a waiver application to request the Director General to waive certain requirements such as Department of Labour application etc. You will only be able to apply for PR once you have been on GWV for a period of 5 years.


----------

